# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Exo terra Vivarium

## Zenith82

My first attempt on doing a vivarium using a Exo-Terra 30x30x45 tank.
Let me share the process of making it, Hope you guys like it, open to comments and thanks for viewing.

The type of plants I used are Weeping moss, Christmas moss, Sedum, Syngonium, Crypthanus and some ferns. 

Exo Terra tank, BW Numauddo woods and Iwa Kuro-Yougan rocks.


Aquazonic 480L/hr Pump 


Plant dry-wet divider


Installed pump and placed SS mesh to prevent dirt to stuck to pump.


Built the frame work of the wood n rocks scape. Then draw the water tubes to where the desired water dripping effect and tied down with cable tie.


Placed moss on the wood.


Used wire mess to create cover for the pump to hide the tubings.



Added a mist maker or fogger.

For those who don't know how it looks like 


Tubings all hid behind the back drop.


Glued the air plants to the wood.


Added the rest of the plants and gravel to finalize the whole project.

----------


## Zenith82

Guys, you can check out the video to see closeup on the plants, the water dripping and mist.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvxJs...&feature=share

----------


## ken90ken

Amazing stuff! Love how your water drips down.

----------


## cdckjn

your air plants will need air circulation, may be too damp for air plant.

----------


## Merviso

I agree with Bro cdckjn, your airplant might not do well in this environment...

----------


## Zenith82

Thanks for the advise, noted. Will monitor the air plants, if too damn will switch of the pump and let it run only on certain timings.

----------


## AhVy

Really nice! 

Keep us updated!



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eddy planer

I like the way you set up this Exo-terra tank, the placement of the water-hose, mist-maker, rocks, and overall I can say Hooray to you! I know the air plants, and the red flora is really beautiful. However, those flora roots will rot in week time as this has been located on where the water flow is consistent flowing. I suggest you to add more ferns and Bromeliads, large leave Nanas and Anubias. They are the most suitable flora for your Exo Terra tank. Hope this will help you.

----------


## EDEN Learning School

Hi Sir,

as correctly pointed out by the experts here, you will find that the air plant and starfish plant will eventually die away as it is way too wet.

Flora suitable for a set up as such would be Ophiopogon japonica "Kyoto"(WP365), Spathiphyllum sp(WP208 )and Anubias barteri var barteri aka Golden nana(WP018 ).

Hope you will find the info useful here. Thanks.

----------


## Zenith82

Thanks for all the kind comments. Will take note of all the advise and improve on the plants.

----------


## cdckjn

for airplant to strive, you need excellent air circulation, mositure from the evaporation of the water will be sufficient for the airplant.

----------


## daniel86

Are you going to put in a filter if not how are you going to maintain the water

----------


## newlife

The layout is nice...with correct music to tag along...
Great job bro...

----------


## Zenith82

> Are you going to put in a filter if not how are you going to maintain the water


I'm not keeping fish, so water wise manageable. If required, I will just do water change using hose to suck it out.

----------


## Zenith82

> The layout is nice...with correct music to tag along...
> Great job bro...


Thanks for the nice comment bro!

----------


## daniel86

Very nice, what are you going to keep in there

----------


## eddy planer

> I'm not keeping fish, so water wise manageable. If required, I will just do water change using hose to suck it out.


Hi 
I suggest you to add a sheet of black sponge or sponge with charcoal bits behind the background permanent (last for 2years) while your pump will be able to transfer water to sponge to act as a biological filter through one of the divider tubes to keep this ecosystem alive. Hope this will help you.

----------


## Zenith82

> Very nice, what are you going to keep in there


I'm looking at keeping white tree frogs. But I'm afraid currently there is no white tree frogs available. I'm also afraid the frogs will tear down my scape.

----------


## Zenith82

> Hi 
> I suggest you to add a sheet of black sponge or sponge with charcoal bits behind the background permanent (last for 2years) while your pump will be able to transfer water to sponge to act as a biological filter through one of the divider tubes to keep this ecosystem alive. Hope this will help you.


Thanks Eddy, great idea. I'll go get some and put it in the pump area.

----------


## eddy planer

> I'm looking at keeping white tree frogs. But I'm afraid currently there is no white tree frogs available. I'm also afraid the frogs will tear down my scape.


Your fear will come true those cute critters will really tear down no matter how strong your flora will be. If you still want to keep White Tree Frogs for your vivarium, the solution is you can use Nanas (big leaves) locate below your wood half submerse whereas the top part, you can jolly use plastic fake plant from Exo Terra. 
BTW: Either PetMart and GC will have a large stock of White Tree Frogs coming either late Oct to early Dec.

----------


## Zenith82

Thanks for the great info Eddy!

----------


## raytan12

I decomp my tank last night to redo it. The only patch of moss which is left without being torn down will be those used as flooring. Fittonia was left undestroyed too and grow well in it. even nanas which are tied with cable ties were being dislodged by the froggies. i'm still thinking how i can really fasten all my plants in the vivarium. I have been hoping for a nice moss wall but it takes time to grow, unless I wait for the moss to cling well onto the background first then release the frogs in which could take months........

----------


## eddy planer

Hi, raytan12

I guess you had been mistaking post to a wrong thread, this supposed to be post to your own thread agreed?

----------


## raytan12

> Hi, raytan12
> 
> I guess you had been mistaking post to a wrong thread, this supposed to be post to your own thread agreed?


Hi Eddy, yep i'm aware. Just sharing with Zenith82 about the outcome of plants after the frogs are in..  :Smile:

----------


## Zenith82

> Hi Eddy, yep i'm aware. Just sharing with Zenith82 about the outcome of plants after the frogs are in..


Thanks for sharing your experience.

----------


## Zenith82

I notice my woods are starting to get fungus, whitish and green. Is it normal or my tank is too humid? Any advise to prevent or just leave it?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Zenith82,

Just leave it, *leave it* and leaves it forever! Allow the ecosystem to begin where fungus are started to grow, and you even see some orange mushroom spouting sooner or later. Mist this more often, ok. Don't treat this like planted tank, algae here and there the best to have algae the more the better! However please do take note your glass panel need to scrub off algae, oops!

----------


## Zenith82

> Hi Zenith82,
> 
> Just leave it, *leave it* and leaves it forever! Allow the ecosystem to begin where fungus are started to grow, and you even see some orange mushroom spouting sooner or later. Mist this more often, ok. Don't treat this like planted tank, algae here and there the best to have algae the more the better! However please do take note your glass panel need to scrub off algae, oops!


Haha, alright Eddy shall leave it. Thanks for your advise!

----------


## Zenith82

Just to share something interesting.

Tree frog bubble nest.


Not sure what kind of frog. Shall observe and see the development.

----------


## dkk08

That's most likely the foam nest of a 4 line tree frog (Polypedates leucomystax)

You can see the example of the foam nest from this informative website... http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/amp...-tree_frog.htm

----------


## dkk08

Oh yes do look out for the tadpoles that will fall out from it... they are usually found above small water puddles or streams where their tadpoles morphed and dropped in to the water body... oh yes try not to take the bubble nest again... it's almost as good as poaching from the wild and you wouldn't want to be fine by Nparks...

----------


## EDEN Learning School

May I ask where did you find the bubble nest?

----------


## Zenith82

> That's most likely the foam nest of a 4 line tree frog (Polypedates leucomystax)
> 
> You can see the example of the foam nest from this informative website... http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/amp...-tree_frog.htm


Wow, it might really be, very similar looking. Hopefully I will manage to capture the moment n video it to show you guys when the tadpoles comes out from it.

----------


## Zenith82

> Oh yes do look out for the tadpoles that will fall out from it... they are usually found above small water puddles or streams where their tadpoles morphed and dropped in to the water body... oh yes try not to take the bubble nest again... it's almost as good as poaching from the wild and you wouldn't want to be fine by Nparks...


Alright noted. =P

----------


## raytan12

WOW.... looks cool that they are breeding

----------


## dkk08

> Wow, it might really be, very similar looking. Hopefully I will manage to capture the moment n video it to show you guys when the tadpoles comes out from it.


A video moment of the tads dropping out will be great actually! Do make sure you put a water body (a dish of water) underneath the bubble nest...

----------


## eddy planer

> A video moment of the tads dropping out will be great actually! Do make sure you put a water body (a dish of water) underneath the bubble nest...


Yeah, you must be an at least 48-hours standby, waiting, waiting and waiting to video the moment!  :Opps:

----------


## Zenith82

Hi guys, bad news... yesterday I was so excited to see there is movement in the bubble nest, thought the tadpoles are hatching and emerging. Quickly prepared my camera to video it. Spend a few hours to observe. End up maggots emerge out instead of tadpoles. So upset, disgusted and disappointed all the frog eggs were spoiled.

----------


## eddy planer

OMG! tadpoles become white maggots! May i ask you is your terrarium has any flies within? appreciate you really been camping next to it.. :Well done:

----------


## Zenith82

Nope, no flies. I think probably already in the nest along with the eggs when I brought home. So upset, all the eggs inside were still green and it was all spoiled.

----------


## eddy planer

Never mind, bro. In a real life, we're all learnt something new. There is plenty of time, we can experience more than this.

----------


## Merviso

Oh dear... This is really sad...  :Sad:

----------


## Zenith82

> Never mind, bro. In a real life, we're all learnt something new. There is plenty of time, we can experience more than this.


It was an unusual find, but it was an experience. Too bad it wasn't successful. 
Thanks for the encouragement.

----------


## Zenith82

Hello guys, this terrarium/vivarium hobby is making me addicted!
Just created another new terrarium, home for 2 of my white tree frogs.
Do feel free to comment.

Exo Terra 20x20x35cm tank


Some of the decoration materials, the stones from Daiso, Exo terra vines and water bowl.


Coco Peat from Daiso.


After Soaking 2 pieces in water about 15mins, didn't expect expanded so much.


Clay Pellets.


Added Clay pellets for base.


Followed by a plastic mesh to prevent peat from falling in between the pellets.


Then fill up with the coco peat.


To finish it, I decorated with moss, crypthanus, bird nest fern, vines and a driftwood.


My white loves to hide in the drift wood to sleep.


Curious frog.

----------


## mukyo

Coco peats are for moisture?
And the clay are for?

Very nice and cretive btw  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenith82

> Coco peats are for moisture?
> And the clay are for?
> 
> Very nice and cretive btw 
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


The clay pellets are to act as filter and absorb excessive water, the coco peat helps retains moisture and are use as substrate for plants and moss.

----------


## mukyo

I see... 
What kind of temperature does it maintained by moist cocopeats?

Btw thanks for teaching stuffs  :Wink: 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenith82

Should be room temperature. Importantly is the humidity in the tank, can't be dry. 
If not the frogs will not survive. I do spray water twice daily till I can find a solution like using a misting system but currently I think the setup is too small to invest in a misting system at the moment.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Zenith82

I love the way you set up your newly Exo terra, if you like more RH (humidity), then add more money-plants. Curl the money-plant around your false vine with black thread and clip it to your background. Your Whites are still small hence the money-plant will be able to withstand any impact from your young Whites. 

As for investing the misting system, you can jolly link the misting system to your two Exo terra tanks together. You can run one diaphragm pump to run two misting nozzles. Locate one misting nozzle to each Exo terra tank. Alternate, you can increase RH by create a waterfall by using small pump or the best of all get yourself a cheap humidifier from Cash Convertor store. Hence you will be so delight to see both tanks fill with beautiful mist like Genting Highland mist!

Hope this will help you, bro!

----------


## Zenith82

Great advise Eddy! Will brain storm abit to see how to improve my setup. 3rd setup
Coming up. Also thinking of investing a misting system, deciding to buy exo terra monsoon RS400 or mistking. Haha poisoning hobby.

----------


## 69efan69

Which Daiso outlet you get those coco peats from ? looking good. Need to upgrade tank soon for your frogs! haha

----------


## eddy planer

> . Also thinking of investing a misting system, deciding to buy exo terra monsoon RS400 or mistking. Haha poisoning hobby.


No need for RS400 if you decide on another 3 tanks , just got for mistking or humidifier, they will do very nicely!

----------


## Zenith82

> Which Daiso outlet you get those coco peats from ? looking good. Need to upgrade tank soon for your frogs! haha


Coco peat from IMM daiso.

----------


## Zenith82

I think the exo terra monsoon can support up to 6 nozzles, 1 gallon water tank and simple to use, misting cycle mode from 1sec to 2hrs running 24hrs. Can use optional remote control and simply plug and play. Except the misting nozzle spray is not as wide area and mist droplets are bigger. 

Mistking on the other hand more professional and can support up to 15 nozzles and wide area finer mist. Digital timer can set to specific days and specific timings running 24hrs. Troublesome part is it does not come with water container and must DIY own container which need drilling hole at the bottom for feeding the water. 

What misting setup are you using Eddy?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Zenith82,

Currently, my misting setups are relatively simple. I'm using a locally bought diaphragm pump to extract water from my six feet long tank sump to run four nozzles for my four feet tall tank and six nozzles for my six feet long tank. Hence to mist them all I did it manually and the reason why I didn't use a timer, for fear, I will eventually flood my four feet high tank as this tank is been operating with 10000 L/hr water pump and high pressure filter canister in order to run waterfall.

----------


## Zenith82

Thanks for sharing Eddy. I will go do some research and see which one available at an affordable price.

----------


## daniel86

Hi can I know whats the name of the moss you are using and where you got it from?

----------


## Zenith82

> Hi can I know whats the name of the moss you are using and where you got it from?


Hi daniel86, can you be more specific on which tank setup moss you referring? As there are 2 tank setups and there are a few types of moss used.

----------


## Zenith82

Alright guys going top poison you all again! 
Here's my next new creation using another Exo Terra 30x30x45cm terrarium. 
This time I've used a mixture of bromeliads, moss, ferns and fittonia. 
Added fake vine plants and decoration stones from daiso too.

Enjoy! Feel free to give comments!





Look at my fatty sitting like king of jungle.


Some night moonlight shots.

----------


## delhezi

I don't want to be a wet blanket again, but I hope you're upgrading the tank. I'm sure white's tree frogs prefer more space.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Zenith82,

I must agree with delhezi..

I suggest you to add more branches or bog wood for your Whites to sit in nicely. In due time, I must say most of your expensive flora...especially the bromeliads, moss, ferns and fittonia will soon to squash down flatly by the Whites, struggling to made space to accommodate its massive size and weight. 

hope this will help you..

----------


## Zenith82

Yup, in the process of rearranging, will update with new pictures soon. So far so good, i decide to remove the center piece wood. As they don't seems to like it.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Zenith82
I suggest you if you want to keep the Whites, then you use artificial flora if not, keep Red Bellied Toads will do very nicely if you still want to conserve your beautiful expensive flora. If I will you, I do the latter.

----------


## delhezi

The plants suited for white tree frogs can be quite minimal in terms of a standard sized vivarium for them. They go along the lines of the larger, non-spiky bromeliads, pothos, philodendron, some calathea spp...will probably work.

All of this will of course...struggle to fit in the tank you have now and some particular species may not fit in the standard 30 gallon either.

----------


## Zenith82

No worries. So far I try to reduce to minimal plants and choices of plants will be less demanding and hardy. 
There are mixture of fake and real plants, maintenance will be simple.

----------

